# Аккордеон кнопочный Meinel und Herold Германия



## natalya_spb (7 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток,господа форумчане!
Достался от деда баян немецкий Meinel und Herold(г. Клингенталь).
И поскольку, внешне отличить кнопочный аккордеон от баяна довольно трудно, то у нас оба инструмента стали называть баянами. Баян имеет 3 регистра в правой руке и 5 регистров в левой.Звук инструмента имеет красивый нежный тембр,настроен.
Фирма Meinel &amp; Herold была основана в немецком Клингентале в 1893 году. Позже фабрика помимо производства гармоней и аккордеонов переключилась в основном на производство и торговлю музыкальными инструментами всех видов и скоро стала одним из крупнейших торговых домов в Клингентале и вокруг. С 1973 года этой фабрики уже нет.
Коллекционный, трофейный инструмент в хорошем, рабочем состоянии. Есть небольшие следы потертости, пришедшие с возрастом. Вероятно,Настоящая находка для ценителя.
Как правильно определить стоимость для продажи,подскажите,господа форумчане.Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (8 Май 2018)

Отличить внешне баян от аккордеона не сложно - отличаются грифом. Для коллекционеров возможно и интересно, не знаю. А вот сугубо играющим музыкантам (играющим - имею ввиду тех, кто не только за столом музицирует по праздникам)...  Я к тому, что если думаете продать его относительно не дешево, то это будет тяжеловато реализовать. Поэтому ориентируйтесь на стоимость со схожими инструментами. У нас в Украине, например, такого плана инструменты в среднем 180 y.e. В России, насколько я понял, сравнивая цены с нашими - инструменты немножко дешевле. Как-то так...


----------



## vev (8 Май 2018)

*natalya_spb*,

хочется сразу же разочаровать: струмент из серии дрова и продать его невозможно... 
Если бы Вы почитали форум хотя бы по диагонали, то нашли бы ответ на свой вопрос сами

Да и с "трофейностью" промахнулись явно...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Май 2018)

natalya_spb писал:1.  имеет 3 регистра в правой руке и 5 регистров в левой.
2. Фирма Meinel &amp; Herold была основана в немецком Клингентале в 1893 году. Позже фабрика помимо производства гармоней и аккордеонов переключилась в основном на производство и торговлю музыкальными инструментами всех видов и скоро стала одним из крупнейших торговых домов в Клингентале и вокруг. 
3. Коллекционный, трофейный инструмент.
4. Настоящая находка для ценителя. 
5. Как правильно определить стоимость для продажи.
6. Заранее благодарю.



1. Где? Дайте картинку переключателей 3/5.
2. Спасибо. До Вашего появления на форуме никто этого не знал.
3. НЕ коллекционный и НЕ трофейный.  Если трофей- дайте фото клейма DRP. Вы конечно знаете что это.
4. Никаких ценителей нет. По миру- единицы коллекционеров. Они не собирают ширпотреб, который наклепали сотнями тысяч.
5. Никак. Несите на свалку.
6. Не за что.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

опять зажравшиеся сволочи пришли и все опошлили...


----------



## hovrin120 (9 Май 2018)

natalya_spb Вы хотели сказать три ряда справа и пять слева?


----------



## dj.sator (9 Май 2018)

И правая клавиатура у таких инструментов тоже на "ценителя". По мне так вообще ужасно. Кстати нормальных трофейных инструментов(рояли и фортепиано не в счет) я не видел. Потому что на фронт шел ширпотреб. Да и не нужен на фронте хороший инструмент.


----------

